# tell me your horse's names  ?



## NeverSayNever (23 January 2010)

i would love to hear your horse's names everyone

mine is called blue - um, surprise surprise, not that original.

i like the names Apollo, Aero and Solitaire


----------



## Deefa (23 January 2010)

I have 5 - Monty, Toby, Harry, Jack and Goliath


----------



## foxy1110 (23 January 2010)

blackbird!


----------



## 251libby (23 January 2010)

I have one-  Jazz


----------



## Horseyscot (23 January 2010)

Dale 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (yes I know, how naff!!!) and Bounty 
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA The little Sheltand in my sig was Barbera, RIP xx (but I so loved the name 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Digger123 (23 January 2010)

Broadcroft-which implies a big strapping hunter but no he's a bit of lightweight


----------



## Marchtime (23 January 2010)

Tally Ho! (I didn't name)
Jesper - named after Chelsea footballer Jesper Gronkjaer
Chapulin - I *think* it's Spanish for grasshopper


----------



## twisteddiamond (23 January 2010)

twister, havana and flash


----------



## loz9 (23 January 2010)

stable names: elke, lucky, honey, dexter, alice, shay, prin, burt

show names: everything nice, lucky lad, honeybee, easy dun it, glenellebry the absolute, shaylee's luck, princess, brigadoon


----------



## lucy1984 (23 January 2010)

Kenellen, Izzy and Marley, used to have an arab called Zodiac too  
	
	
		
		
	


	





(I named them Marley and Zodiac  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## devilwoman (23 January 2010)

I have 2 - Misty and Storm.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (23 January 2010)

Mine are on my signature and you probably know them on TO!


----------



## Meandtheboys (23 January 2010)

Hen-ri
Axle
Windsor
Anya
DJ


----------



## greenlivery (23 January 2010)

Jazz and Olivia
My liverys are; Patrick, Ellas Recovery,Quinn and Molly


----------



## ThePocketRocket (23 January 2010)

Tia
Decker and
Twinkle


----------



## Snowysadude (23 January 2010)

Mine is called snowy....... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Such a stupid name, guess the gender??... no your wrong, he is a boy!!

Our YO has a horse called apollo though, hes the most affectionate horse ever!!


----------



## Vikki89 (23 January 2010)

The 3 M's  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 - Monty, Mystic and Mollie (well i have Mystic on loan)


----------



## Foxyeventing (23 January 2010)

I have Foxy, rambo, oz, huston, billie, fe be, red, basil &amp; Dazzle

all pet names mind! xXx


----------



## kpup (23 January 2010)

Patrick &amp; Candyfloss II (Floss)


----------



## bailey14 (23 January 2010)

My horse is called Bailey.  When I bought him his previous owner in belgium called him usa (pronounced 'you sir') but I wanted to call him something a bit more masculine.  As he was belgian stamped (but dutch bred) I went on both a beglium and dutch boys name site to try and find a name for him.  The only name I liked which sounded 'foreign' was Hanze but I'd already tried out a horse called Hanze and didn't like him so didn't like the name.  Someone suggested Bailey and I really liked the name.  People have asked me if he is Irish in the past as its such an irish name but he's obviously not!


----------



## sykokat (23 January 2010)

Ballymenas Bracken AKA BEANIE!!!!


----------



## cornwallexracers (23 January 2010)

Banjo - that's his racing name and we call him that at home.
Chance - registered name Charlies Chance, just known as chance and absolutely never charlie!
Nemo - my ickle baby, couldn't decide what to call him when he arrived as a foal, so being a clever dick i called him Nemo whish is latin for 'without name' then they brought out finding nemo, know i get 'oh after the fish?' all the time.


----------



## dwi (23 January 2010)

Daisy


----------



## avthechav (23 January 2010)

Proper name: Averlline, 
on a good day: Avey, 
on a bad day: Chavy,
on a really bad day: A whole host of 4 letter words that would probabally get this thread deleted!


----------



## Gooby (23 January 2010)

We named our first one Fintan but we always called him Fin (it is irish for fair haired or white fire and he was a grey and had come over from ireland 
	
	
		
		
	


	




), Harvey and now Gilby


----------



## Mel1 (23 January 2010)

I hate my horse's name GOFFS for a ...MARE!!!

I absolutely hate it! it doesnt suit her at all, wouldnt be so bad if she was a gelding, 

I thought of changing it first but its bad luck + she recognises her name so I call her goff or goffy but people call her goth or goofy which send me mad!


----------



## charliefox (23 January 2010)

Lady absolutly not a lady though !!
Millie
Annie
Casper and
Charlie-Fox


----------



## ladyt25 (23 January 2010)

Woody, Chancer, Dez and Norman!


----------



## Alfie_Moo (23 January 2010)

My boy is called Alfie!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (23 January 2010)

Bean (I didn't name)


----------



## jaye1780 (23 January 2010)

Petra, Kharn, Casper and Paris (I only named Paris)


----------



## JJtheJetPlane (23 January 2010)

Lella and LulaTaluna !! (luna)


----------



## Archie07 (23 January 2010)

Archie


----------



## livingsky (23 January 2010)

Mine - Tonto, Will, Lady, April and Misty

Liverys - Carmen, Kaos, Spirit, Black Ben, Brown Ben and Trilly


----------



## Sol (23 January 2010)

Dante &amp; Dimples (Dimples came with that name and has had it since he was a yearling! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
Also had a Koora &amp; a Marble 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Both Dante &amp; Koo were 'nameless' when I got them, but Danny was referred to as 'Mr Bumble' 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (apparently the name of dealers first pony!) and Koora was known as 'Silver' - she was grey. They weren't keeping those names!! Hence becoming Koora &amp; Dante


----------



## jewel (23 January 2010)

wyedean jensen - jen
haywards jewel- jewel or foalie


----------



## Rebels (23 January 2010)

Archie (used to be Ally as was scottish but previous owner renamed) , Clips (not Eclipse whatever the announcer thinks!), Sam, Gunnar, Bombay (he bombs off and is bay- not my idea!) and Bailey


----------



## FanyDuChamp (23 January 2010)

Captain My Captain AKA Cappy.
Fany Du Champ De La Petite Ville , Fany for short!


----------



## Holly831 (23 January 2010)

I have 
Cassie - (Casino Royale)
Missy - (Miss Independant)
Echo - (My Classic Echo)
Foxy - (Galway Foxy) sometimes known as Mr Fox
Holly - (LLandavel Morning Glory)
Ellie - (Ellie May)
Frex - (Misty Blues)
Fitz - (Total Confidence)


----------



## Taffyhorse (23 January 2010)

Taffy and his show name is The Welshman - I re-named him for both names and they aren't exactly original for a welsh cob but there you go...


----------



## thebarn1 (23 January 2010)

Barney and Bonnie (The Oryx and Fine Feathers).


----------



## monkeybum13 (23 January 2010)

Lacey aka Destiny Queen


----------



## LittleSoph (23 January 2010)

My pony is Freddie
On the yard there is Toby, Polly, Blue, Ace, Percy, Pickle, Jacko, Peggy, Jasper and Norman.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (23 January 2010)

Condor (Yep he's big) 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Panj (Trust  van stal Alforst) - 
Wozzle (was Warris) - bacause he Woz ere till he ran off. LOL
Magic (other names most other times!0
Loboko (stable name Bloke - cos he is!)


----------



## Daffers (23 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
blackbird! 

[/ QUOTE ]

I also had a pony called blackbird, a 12.2 gelding, exmoor x dartmoor, and yeah he was black, would bite and kick you just for the fun of it!!

Have now got a loan mare - Daphne   
	
	
		
		
	


	




  .... aka Daffers, Noodle doodles, pootle-flump (just cant bring myself to shout that across the field  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and a host of other names when she is being a complete cow bag, but i still love her to bits!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





ETA.....spelling mistakes...too much vino!


----------



## DaisyMae (23 January 2010)

Rhumba and Shabba


----------



## LindyLulu (23 January 2010)

i've had horses/ponies on  loan called:
Spice (All Things Nice)
Star (Shining Star)
Heaven


----------



## china (23 January 2010)

prince =D amber prince is his wetherbys registered name as he raced


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (23 January 2010)

My mare is called Seren, we named her when we bought her as she had no name.

Had lots before when we bred them years ago, but way too many to mention


----------



## Vizslak (23 January 2010)

I have Freddie (drop dead fred), Cat (catwalk katie) and Will who is a gelding but was called Kizzy/Kismet by some misguided fool so I changed it to Will just because...well I dunno...rubbish really isn't it! I was very young then in my defence!


----------



## hellybelly6 (23 January 2010)

Jake

Also known as Jacob, Mister, Mister J, Fur ball, polar bear, woolly mammouth.


----------



## alibanni (23 January 2010)

Suzi, Danno and Sully.

Before that had a loan called BATMAN!


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (23 January 2010)

Bella - Ryehill Bella aka baggage, cowbag or madam depending on her mood and mine


----------



## Lexie81 (23 January 2010)

Milly and Midas!


----------



## Cobbysmum (23 January 2010)

Ben 
Rolo
Blackie
Falmer (Dapple Pie)
Jessie (Penual Jovella)


----------



## DAN12345 (23 January 2010)

my gelding is called myman fridai, jst fri or fridai 2 his friends!!


----------



## Nortonlala (23 January 2010)

Breeze


----------



## xbuzzx (23 January 2010)

Buzby...i think his name realy suits him as he never actually goes slow! ( i never named him though)


----------



## ellasmith (23 January 2010)

Jet, appropriate because hes black 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 passport name 'out of the dark' ... i didnt name him


----------



## Firehorse (23 January 2010)

Ben. Benjamin when he's naughty, Groucho when doing up his girth or brushing belly, Sir Prancelot on the way home from hacks.

Had a mare called Brittany and renamed her Breeze.


----------



## V1NN (23 January 2010)

Vinnie, Major and Susie


----------



## Mosh (23 January 2010)

Mattie is his stable name or "Matthew!!" when he's doing something he shouldn't!
but his racing name is "Dark Pleasure" which I hate!!


----------



## benji12 (23 January 2010)

Ben or Benjamin when he's doing something he shouldn't!


----------



## alsxx (23 January 2010)

Ellie, Spyder and Mr B or B-Bop.

Posh names are (in same order as above) Indian Summer, Bounds Fanfare and Mr Belvedere.

The boys already had their names, and I picked Ellie's names.


----------



## No1_in_particular (23 January 2010)

Have a few (breed them and run them on) so bare with me!
I will do it by fields. makes it easier to remember!

Points :
*Mara, Mary, Sonny (Stamion), Holly, Pippa, Gabbie, Suzie, Megan &amp; Queenie* .
Jarvies:
*Bonnie, Rosie, Milly, Rocco &amp; Kes* 
FOH:
*Keeva, Cleo, Corrie, Codie, Pacco, Chester, Sammy, Jango, Flynn, Darcy, April Sue (not my idea), Frankie, Donnie, Chester &amp; Cobbie * (my idea sorry)
Shed 1 - foals:
*Cookie, Sally, TJ &amp; Milo* 
Shed 2 - Mare &amp; late foal (not planned):
*Sadie &amp; Gatsby* 
Stable - Mare &amp; foal (not planned): 
*Bess &amp; Lumpy* ..... (not got a proper name yet - answers to Lumpy but will get a name to suit in due course!
Nearly forgot the Sh!tlands:
*abbey* &amp;  *treacle*  !

p.s. Don't ask about the dogs and the cats - lots of other names lol!
p.p.s. Late foals were because I stupidly or intelligently bought 2 cob mares from a traveller........... nice mares......... good foals thankfully after a lot of hard work!!


----------



## Collytown (23 January 2010)

my riding horse is Atum - registered name Atum re
My shetties are:-
Cas (or Casiaus) - Collytown Casanova
Flyer (or firefly) - Longcot Highflyer
Beanie (or Beans) - Ravenswing Beanie Boo
Dapper (or Daps) - Laaward Dapper
Ab Fab (or Missy Elliot) - Blackertor Ab Fab
Ormer  (or Orms) - Braywood Commander
and the unregistered
Dazzle (or razzly Daz) - Razzle Dazzle
Muffin (or Muf) - Muffins Magic


----------



## MrsElle (23 January 2010)

Mine are:

Ellie (Ellie)
Chad (Chad)
Blue (Murthwaite Boy Blue)


----------



## ROMANY 1959 (23 January 2010)

Penny, real name Penhaligon Arkansaw, great grandaddy is Northern Dancer


----------



## karenjj (23 January 2010)

Jessica (Mummy J)
Jasper (Jessica's son!)
Rascal (yes u guessed it, he's a shetland!)


----------



## Battyoldbint (23 January 2010)

zacharia
charlie
rueben


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 January 2010)

Inca, Belle (in signature) and Cosmo.


----------



## dressedkez (23 January 2010)

Miltown Squire (reg Weatherbys) I suspect named after birth place in Ireland)
Harbride (ditto) Named after where the first owner lived in the New Forest
Qwertyuiop (ditto) I suspect the stud were running out of names.....think about it!)

Exmoor Ponies - Boris and Francis - also registered
Childrens's ponies Jimmy (sic) Cricket and Scrumpy Joe


----------



## fjordhorsefan (23 January 2010)

Jos, which is Dutch for something like light of God.  His proper registered name is Mulle, although I have given him the show name Jorvik Jos since he is a norse breed.


----------



## TelH (23 January 2010)

I have Riva, Lulu, Jazmyn, Elspeth and Ebony.


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (23 January 2010)

In the past I  have had .... :-

* Rocher ( as in the chocolate ferrero rocher )
* MinstrelMadness Aka Minstrel
* Civil Shannon Aka Shannon 
* Charlie
* Romeo
* Tyson
 * Brookvale Tommy Tucker Aka Tommy Tucker, TT, Tommy tucker, The tucker . 

And current horse :- Comets MissDeMeanor Aka Missy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Col x


----------



## Swift08 (23 January 2010)

Mine is called Pharaoh Swift although he's normally called Pharaoh or Fez. The pony i'm schooling/bringing on is called Chance lol.


----------



## NeverSayNever (24 January 2010)

loving some of these names guys- thanks for sharing


----------



## marmalade76 (24 January 2010)

Mine are called Bruce and Curly, proper name Llanarth Curly Wurly.


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (24 January 2010)

where is your sig mrs??


----------



## My_chestnut_mare (24 January 2010)

Hari(mare 
	
	
		
		
	


	








),jae,dolly and stary. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





And in the past ive had

Sonny(sunny)
Corby
Tilly 
Mary
Cherrie(sherry)
Diquari
henry
friday
aria
dylan
leo
magic and honey.


----------



## rushyj (24 January 2010)

Oh dear this will be long lol

Cassie, Cass, Cass Pot (Sunroyd Sophia)
Buster, The clumsiest HorseOn Earth (Novatino)
Dez, Desmond, Dezzie, (Countdown)
Jack, Jacko
Splodges, Murphy, Splodge (Boreattons Diamond)
Austin, Aussie, Austintatious (Highlight Austin)
Storm, Stormin Norman,The foxy Faced Assasin (Celtic Storm)
Duke, The Cob, Dukey, (Dukebox)
Barney, Barns, (Bletchley Boy)
Boo, Boogie, Boogaloo (Moretto)

Show names in brakets


----------



## DiablosGold (24 January 2010)

Dibbs, formerly Dibbles, formerly Skippy.  Poor boy!

Show name Diablo's Gold.


----------



## Hannah92 (24 January 2010)

Timmy (The Irish Tiger)
Rooney (Top Bombing)
Finn (Unfinshed Business/ Saffier)
Freddie (Coloured Edition)
Blue (Absolute Blue)

=)


----------



## duggan (24 January 2010)

Velvet, Pepper, Will, Nickel, Raisin, Doozer, Reggie and Radcliffe on the yard with us at the moment.


----------



## Erehwemos (24 January 2010)

I have Miss Ellie 
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have two out on retirement loan called Caddy - short for Cadiz - and Shandy, and in the past we have had:
Buttons
Lable
Pippa
Sophie Jane
Raffles
Aggie
Bonzo (real name Joseph)
Rosie
Mickey


----------



## appylass (24 January 2010)

Colin


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (24 January 2010)

Rupert (posh name Magical Kareef)

 Scrumpy. he's called Scrumpy because a certain HHOer on here MADE me go to the hillbilly Exmoor sales with her and I TOLD her I had no money or transport but she FORCED me. So we got there, and we had to go through the cider tent to get to the sales ring, and I was made to drink a pint of cider on the way through..local tradition or something...so I quaffed this disgusting brew and was magically transformed from a penniless transportless onlooker to Somebody There to Buy a Pony. Any old pony would do, yep, three legs, no teeth, gone in the head, didn't care, bring it on. As it turned out it was a terrified 6 month old colt, arm went up, hammer went down, kareef's knees went quite wobbly and lovely friend's jaw hit the ground.

So what else could I call the dear (!!) little scrap? Ah well, it suits him, Scrumpy,....


----------



## Fairydust (24 January 2010)

Bazil and Mossy


----------



## lilym (24 January 2010)

I have Moses, Maisie and Lily....


----------



## Enfys (24 January 2010)

ha! I bred a colt last year that we called Apollo, (ch. Quarab) he's been rechristened Billy Bullet! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Currently I have Zeus (Dashbardee Jet), Juno (Ima Skippin Standout), Lola (Baikala Bey), Robin (Outlaws Robin Gold), Charley and Peggy Sue. 

Odd names but typically AQHA, APHA you can tell lines simply by looking at them, and (North American) arab afficionados would instantly recognise her name too.


----------



## Hippona (25 January 2010)

Desi, Toby and Storm

(Desert Storm, Time for T, Storm in a Teacup)


----------



## RuthnMeg (25 January 2010)

Meg - Fools Edition
Juno - Juno
Mischief - Highland Mischief

in the past some I've had;
Pip - Little Pip / Pippa
Sunny - Proud Patriot
Bella - Bella
Busy - Small Talk
Barry - Mr McGuigan
Horse - C'est La Vie/ The Dark Horse
Lucky - Lucky Lady
Rufus - Rufus II

Some I've looked after;
Ki - Kiama
Irish - No Big Deal
Boysie - Boycott Earls
Jack - Moon Rock Bowden
Jilly - Scrumpy Jill
Hot Toddy - Hot Totty / Moose
Philly - Such Phun
Fab - Phab 

some of my fav names i've heard;
Edna Bucket
I'd Rather B Grazin'
Just For Fun - AKA Buck!


----------



## Toffee44 (25 January 2010)

I had Woody 
my two now are 

Toffee (also known as and rsponds to Pony, Toff and waffle or Waf)

Winston (also known as Winnie or Winstone said in a very jamican accent lol )


----------



## pearlygirl (25 January 2010)

My girl is called Pearl (Bynea Pearl) and my OH's boy is Levi.
I have also had: 
Tansy (Triad Tansy)
Terreur
Breezer.
My friends pony I learnt to ride on was Magic (Magical Charm)


----------



## B_2_B (25 January 2010)

We didn't name any of ours but have

Blacky 
2 called Connie
Kim
Sililia
Desi
Tommy and Breezer the shetlands

Used to have
Dinky
Jasper
Maddie
Bramble
Coco


----------



## phoebeast (26 January 2010)

bwlchllan spring glory (Spring)
bo squidley 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (Beau! she's a girl and everyone thinks she's a bloke, so sad 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
and megan. need a proper name for her though


----------



## russianhorse (26 January 2010)

My chap is called "Dizzy" (Displey on Birth Cert!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




)...and he certainly lives up to his name


----------



## Flagmoutprideandjoy (7 April 2010)

I have Bridie, Chance, Classic, Jensen and Tilly


----------



## LittleSoph (7 April 2010)

My horse is called Freddie and his showname is Mr. Brightside


----------



## Shysmum (7 April 2010)

Shylock, due to his moustache..


----------



## coen (7 April 2010)

Coen I named him it is German and means brave/bold.


----------



## Hedges (7 April 2010)

Mine are Monty (Amadeus Monteux) and Katie. Over the years I've also loaned Paddy, Tinker & Missy


----------



## posie_honey (7 April 2010)

honey aka M4DM aka 'honey herself'


----------



## michellev123 (7 April 2010)

My new little man is Oscar my old girl (RIP) was Lizzie and the pony i used to look after was Lady!

At the stud i help out at we have:
Cyan
Cori
Roxy
Janey
Fi
Ellie
May
Tara
Barney
Spirit
George
Plum
Alfie
India
Zimba
Lilly 
Stevie
And Pam

Lol


----------



## FanyDuChamp (7 April 2010)

Fany Du Champ De La Petite Ville, Little Dude for short!
Captain my Captain, Cappy for short.


----------



## picolenicole (7 April 2010)

Ones Roger and the other is Barnashrone King (sorry if spelt the first bit wrong it's a place in Ireland)


----------



## bitlessbill (7 April 2010)

Bill   (Midnight Magic)


----------



## _Rach_ (7 April 2010)

Twizzle, Twizzy, Beastie, Twizzles what ever she gets


----------



## Crazy Friesian (7 April 2010)

Condor (Con)
Loboko (Bloke)
Trust fan stal Altforst (Pan)
Warris (Wozzle)
Whitmore Just Magic (Mags)


----------



## jensheff26 (7 April 2010)

millie, lightening,prince,rosie and digit i love my 5 babys


----------



## zsmm4 (7 April 2010)

Trooper,Tiger,Emily.


----------



## TicTac (7 April 2010)

My horses are called TicTac aka Princess Ticcy and Sarebo ( Sam) 

and the liveries are called

Trinny
Barney
Cactus
George
Rock
Manjeco
Hula
Rock


----------



## MontyandZoom (7 April 2010)

Zulmita  But everyone calls her Zoom


----------



## AFlapjack (7 April 2010)

Flapjack and Emmi


----------



## Shutterbug (7 April 2010)

My boys name is Arion - its Greek.  I love Greek mythology - Arion was kidnapped by pirates and saved by dolphins according to myth


----------



## lyndy (7 April 2010)

Mine are called: Minstrel, Berti and Zed


----------



## creamsoda (7 April 2010)

Our cremello mare is called Cream Soda and her stable name is Ash ( or Ashley when she is naughty!!!). We have also had a Bubble, Willow and Prince.


----------



## sundance (7 April 2010)

Sundance and Kaiser Chief


----------



## dibbin (7 April 2010)

Dylan


----------



## RSL (7 April 2010)

Who has the most common name I wonder????


Mine are.

Sisco.
Monty.
Wizz.
Magic.
Merlin.
Jester.
Marley.


----------



## Stormy123456 (7 April 2010)

All the families horses are: 
Ballet
Sabannah (or Spanner - if you say Sabannah fast, it sounds like Spanner (and she is a bit of a SPanner too)
Abbott
Breeze 
Bunny
Storm
Lucy

Then the livery is called Lotti The Complete Spag.


----------



## helen1105 (7 April 2010)

I have a Ryan AKA Llettymawr Hywel Dda if we are being posh


----------



## Coffee_Bean (7 April 2010)

Lady and Bean. Neither my choice!!


----------



## DuckToller (7 April 2010)

gala said:



			Rupert (posh name Magical Kareef)

 Scrumpy. he's called Scrumpy because a certain HHOer on here MADE me go to the hillbilly Exmoor sales with her and I TOLD her I had no money or transport but she FORCED me. So we got there, and we had to go through the cider tent to get to the sales ring, and I was made to drink a pint of cider on the way through..local tradition or something...so I quaffed this disgusting brew and was magically transformed from a penniless transportless onlooker to Somebody There to Buy a Pony. Any old pony would do, yep, three legs, no teeth, gone in the head, didn't care, bring it on. As it turned out it was a terrified 6 month old colt, arm went up, hammer went down, kareef's knees went quite wobbly and lovely friend's jaw hit the ground.

So what else could I call the dear (!!) little scrap? Ah well, it suits him, Scrumpy,....
		
Click to expand...

That's a lovely story - and a great name!  Does he live up to it?


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (7 April 2010)

My current mare is called Seren, it means star in welsh, she does not have a star but she is a little star in nature, so it suits her personality, she had no name when we bought her from a gypsy at a sale, so we named her


----------



## flintmeg (7 April 2010)

Flint, Megan and Patch


----------



## soph21 (7 April 2010)

Bear 
Joiners Budweiser AKA Buddie
Shallowater Charcoal AKA Mr Dinks
Tia
Burger 
Bryntaf Norman AKA Unfortunately its Norman
Penylasgarn Gimley AKA Gimley


----------



## AGAGE (7 April 2010)

current horses-
Ted - silverwells dancing bear
Toby2- Tyran Vottie (KWPN)

Previously owned :
Toby aka Mr T (pts-2008)- had both this Toby and other Toby2 at same time, which got very confusing, we didn't give either of them the name Toby. 
Pagan
Skye
Treacle
Mustgo
Echo


----------



## vikkiandmonica (7 April 2010)

I didn't name any of these three (other than stable names)... 

Monica of the Glen (aka Monica)

Wings Van Sint Maarten (aka Wings - needless to say, it always makes me chuckle hearing the announcers try to pronounce that with their put on accents )

Mr Dunphy (aka Casper - we called him Casper, as he is very white and friendly, and resembles a certain friendly ghost...)


----------



## Shortcut (7 April 2010)

Toby (Lysdal Shortcut)

Rocky (Killcoole Rock)

Spottie (Spot the Clover Girl)

Dan (The Patriot III)


----------



## bubbaloonie (7 April 2010)

Mine are Midnight and Mitch (Medley Michagan) and used to have Lady - none of those are names I would choose!


----------



## tonitot (7 April 2010)

Ethel and Ted 

A few of my favourite horses from work ..

Calvin, not too sure why just always known him as it
Macho, sire is Camacho
Tinks, she was tiny when she first came
Puddin, I named him that but no one else calls him it  hes by Put It Back and I somehow how got it from that haha

And some others which arent my faves but I love their names 

Bruce (race name Mr Willis)
Mini Bruce, Bruce's younger half brother
Bernie, by Burning Roma
Bernadette, looks like Bernie 
Eric, not too sure where he got his name from lol
Homer, cause hes stupid 
there are loads more but brain has shut down


----------



## charlie13 (7 April 2010)

my boy is called macaulley names he gets called are mac, macca , maca man , cauly
show name call me mac !

my old horses where dazed and confuzed , stable herbie 

lhanbryde chiff chafe stable chiffy 

molwyn geralt stable , jerry 

and benjamin


----------



## Suffolkangel (7 April 2010)

Woodsprite (Angel)
Lucky
Blackborne Roxy (Roxy)
Llanmurfin Desire (Dizzy)
Twinkle cant remember her show name... oops... lol


----------



## Sunny08 (7 April 2010)

Lottie (Sandby Violette)


----------



## Whoopit (7 April 2010)

Rolls was a past horse.

In the past i've ridden:
Bayleaf (Cleveland Bay in Guernsey)
Sting (seen more life in a seaside donkey)
Giggles (16.2hh!)
Franklin Delano (belongs to a friend in US)
Rage (stunning red chestnut belongs to a different friend in US)

The list is endless, as i'm sure most are, but they're some that stand out amongst the many.


----------



## cloptonpartridge (7 April 2010)

I have a hairy called Orchid
 short for Clopton Black Orchid 
If hes being nice we call him The Orc (as in large horrible goblin )
 if hes being bad we just call him Akward


----------



## belle31 (7 April 2010)

Belle and Treacle


----------



## pelham123 (7 April 2010)

BLACKIE - GOLDIE - SPARKIE -REBEL -MARSUE - BIDDY -BRODY - KYBER - TINY -TOSH - LUCY -LULU - BUZZ LIGHT YEAR - FIDDLER - BOSCO -TOMMY -CHALKY - JAMES - GETHAN -CHAMMY - O'KEITH -GENIE - HENRY - WILLIAM -EBONY - MANDERINE -DUNDEE -TWINKLE - PROMISE -MONTY - GREY BABY - CHARLIE - MONTY -AJAX -BROWNIE -DUTCHY -DUTCHESS -AREBOURN -AFRICA -PIE -JONTIB -HNENRY -ELLIE - GLADIS.

 THESE ARE BUT A FEW WHO I HAVE HAD THE PLEASURE OF KNOWING IN MY LIFE SO FAR



SO SO MANY MORE


----------



## nemlin (7 April 2010)

My boy is called Wispa Gold - got him as an unnamed youngster when the choccy bars first came out and was soooooo in love with them... 

A few years later we got a spotty mare off bodmin moor, and named her Aero  wonder what my next horse will be? Am guessing the choc theme may stay around!


----------



## Toast (7 April 2010)

My three are:

Haverlands Raphael - Harvey
Epona Tigerlilly - Bonnie
Sienna Hills - Winnie

x


----------



## Dolcé (7 April 2010)

we have: Michael, Winston, Streusel, Hattie, Rafferty, Lyric, Gypsy, Eeyore, Breeze, Honeyblossom (real name Hector), Timber, Tremor and finally little Mischief!


----------



## dozzie (7 April 2010)

Ricky- aka Tricks or Hairy Monster (he has cushings)
Crispin- aka the old boy, wussy one or skinny malinky, 
Doris- aka Dozzie,  The Dozz monster or Little Miss Presshus ((Occasionally substituted with swear words followed by a female dog) 
Sorbet- aka small thing, never have to swear at her she is a poppet. 
Harry- borrowed- aka barry or Roger the lodger.


----------



## JaneyP (7 April 2010)

Blewcastle Bugle - Bugle 24 yr old Fell
Axel Foaley - 9 month old trotter
Digger - 2 yr old shetland though only bought him today not home yet


----------



## princess+dude (7 April 2010)

in the past ive had a william, flicker, tiffany, ringo, barty and bruno. Now i have denver aka dude and trixie aka trix, princess, spot and cow!!! (depending on if she behaves)


----------



## Katie__Connie (7 April 2010)

Topsy 

her show name is Topalino


----------



## Tiaan (7 April 2010)

I named my boy Mister - his show name is Limited Edition


----------



## Lila (7 April 2010)

My big girl who died in jan was called Delilah.
Iv not got JJ aka Jamaican Joe.
others iv had- rupert parker, luke, max sorrall, milo, casper, sam, brad


----------



## smac (7 April 2010)

Ricky, Ben, Black Jack, Dun Jack (coz we have 2 jacks) Charlie, Ziggy, Willow, Kevin, Bono, Larry, Gata, Katie, Diago, La Movida means "the mover" great name!, Mama, Orlando, Cosmic, Pierre, Paddy -again 2, one is "mad pads", one is "fab pads"), Wilma, Rodger, Millie and Ritzy. Thinks thats the yard at the mo!!

ETS and Eric!


----------



## charliesarmy (7 April 2010)

I have a Chrissey,Chance and Rio


----------



## martlin (7 April 2010)

Gros aka Grumpy
Trapez
Mabel O'Gem aka Piglet or Mabes
Mikronezja aka Grace
May Melody aka Melly
Vector aka Midget


----------



## redcascade (7 April 2010)

I used to have a pony on loan called Flash and rode two ponies and a horse called:
Candy- Battlefields Arabian Glow
Jaffa-My Mandarin
Roscoe

My horse is called Red, his full name is Red Cascade


----------



## tikino (7 April 2010)

mine lot are
toby 
ellie
skye 
bea
blaze (although pure white grey now)
archie


----------



## Cliqmo (7 April 2010)

Bentley aka "Nothing Pretentious"


----------



## x Jilguera (7 April 2010)

Just moving my share/loan/thing from:

Secret (Lomond's Dark Secret) to

Jilguera (which means "goldfinch" in spanish)

 love both and their names very muchly x


----------



## redcascade (8 April 2010)

Can't believe that no one else has a horse called Red! Thought it'd be as common as horse muck!  He is also known as Redward and a host of other names when manners etc go out of the window  My personal favourite is Fattie and "Oi, Fattie!" when he is ignoring me


----------



## Starbucks (8 April 2010)

Badger (because that was his name but I think it's cool)
Caffrey (he didn't have a name and we thought it was cool)
Tully (his racing name was Tullininski)


----------



## x Jilguera (8 April 2010)

I agree that Badger and Caffrey are cool names, Starbucks 
Because "Jilguera" is too long for general use, she's been nicknamed Jiggy. I'm desperately trying to think of something to replace this annoyingness, but failing badly D: it's stuck!


----------



## BayJosie (8 April 2010)

Josie, Missy and foal was Norah.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey25 (8 April 2010)

Leo and Norman are their stable names, Leonardo and Cobhams Herold are their show names.


----------



## Bills (8 April 2010)

Billy and Zeus


----------



## charlimouse (8 April 2010)

Horse wise I have:
Murphy (Who's Class)
Colin (Smallburns Daydream)
Millie (Miss Mills)
Jem (Pertemps Style)
Pippa (Orange Pippin)

I also have a miniature Shetland called Jake, and a donkey who's full name is Samuel Pipsqueak, but is known as Samuel.


----------



## Niraf (8 April 2010)

Lord Lincoln


----------



## Hedwards (8 April 2010)

My current girly is Connie (Queen of Hearts) - yet to be added to sig!
My old Girl was Betty (Lady Cover Girl) - chestnut in sig
Gelding i had on loan for a few months Polar (Polar Express) - bay in sig

Before these over the years i looked after horses called Darcy, Wesley & Tarna.


----------



## poodle20 (8 April 2010)

I have - Zodiac, Kia, Tom and Charlie.    Zodiac has a twin brother called Spud.


----------



## xmanda90x (8 April 2010)

I've got Bailey, Felicia and Del Boy. All named before I got them


----------



## dunthing (8 April 2010)

In the past, we had Daisy May  (Minty). Nashend Dumbo (Dumpling)  Bracken (Mr B, Bracky, Bee and Bopalulababy) Robin, Charlie and Toffee, Where's Sam (Sammy whiskers)  Domino, Penny, and Lucky.  Now we have  Sundar (Sunny) and Nashend Seafarer (Fred).


----------



## julie111 (8 April 2010)

My boy is called Ronan and my daughter calls her boy Knight.


----------



## TheoryX1 (8 April 2010)

Bonnie (Fine Feathers) and Barney (The Oryx).


----------



## Bex101 (19 May 2010)

I ve got one - Ben  i need a show name any one got any ideas ?? 
bay xracer dam:misty moon, dam sire: polar falcon, sire:zaha he is a typical cheeky chap


----------



## JoJo_ (19 May 2010)

Tia Maria or just Tia


----------



## 4faults (20 May 2010)

I have Skye(Afterglows)
          Polly(Flying Dutchess II)
          Louie(Limbo CS)
          Leo(Rowlands)
          Bailey(Mynid Dazzler)
          Roo(Roo V)
          Raya(Casterton Raya)


----------



## Into Temptation (20 May 2010)

I had Harley, Candy, Felix and Garfield up until recently and now I've just got Potter who's out on loan.


----------



## fitzaud2 (20 May 2010)

I have 6, Cassie, Spirit, josalyn, LP, Batista andd Gandalf


----------



## mon (20 May 2010)

ruby aka ruby diamond, can'e believe only ruby, molllie and marco.


----------



## cider loving mare (20 May 2010)

Flares and Milly

Flares because he looked like he was wearing flares when he was born.

Milly's real name is Princess Anais which I can't stand as it makes me think a - neigh!


----------



## shoo (20 May 2010)

Past ones:
Hannibal
Swizzle
Sunshine
Bruno
Amiee
Shadow
Sandy
Chester
Blackjack
HoneyBee

current ones:
Tyson
Sherani
Robbie


----------



## nelle48 (20 May 2010)

Our mare is called Bella


----------



## Cliqmo (20 May 2010)

Bentley


----------



## miss_c (20 May 2010)

Miss Congeniality (Genie)
and
Southway Miss Milly (Milly)

It wasn't intentional to have two Miss'es!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (20 May 2010)

Prophet's Star aka Star

Emerald Super-Star aka Bruce (yes, really!)

Hose Equerry aka Toby


----------



## toomanyhorses26 (20 May 2010)

I have a Hermitage Court aka Dylan and a *hangs head in shame* Daft Lad aka Rio


----------



## charlie13 (20 May 2010)

i have a macaulley or call me mac 

had
llanbryde chiff chaff stable name chiffy 
dazed an confuzed stable herbie
and my old lone pony ben


----------



## Vikki89 (20 May 2010)

Monty (Fiddler)
Mystic (Mystic Colours)
Mollie (Somercombe Miss Mollie)


----------



## EmmaJaneWilliams (20 May 2010)

Nelson (Just Nelson) 
Rosie (registered as Miss Cool but I complete her under Quarrystone Rose)
Raz (Riverside Razcal)


----------



## Gorgeous George (20 May 2010)

I just have the one and his full name is Hanningfield George, but needless to say I just refer to him as George or of course Gorgeous George


----------



## Bjutschilp (20 May 2010)

My westphalian gelding is called "Kleiner Mann" (little man) or "Mucki" and his real name is ARTOS FWH (FWH are the breeders initials: Friedrich-Wilhelm Hülsberg).


----------



## xmanda90x (20 May 2010)

Iv got 4: Del Boy, Felicia, Bailey and Monty


----------



## Sol (20 May 2010)

Currently have Dante (I named him, he was nameless o.o) and Dimples (not my choice, he had it since being a yearling apparently! )

Have also had a Koora (another I named) & Marble


----------



## NeilM (20 May 2010)

My boy was called Ari when we got him, but as that is Japanese for ant, we extended his name to a not very original Harry.

As every self respecting chap should have a distinguished surname, his full field title is Mr Harry Brownhorse


----------



## Captain Bridget (20 May 2010)

Mine is Gandy, his proper name is Gandalf for reasons I cannot work out as he is chestnut not grey!


----------



## Sirreal (20 May 2010)

Mouse :L:L:L
used to ride one called Brer Rabbit, he was awesome


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 May 2010)

Horses who would now be in horsey heaven:

Lemon Squeezer known as "Jiff"

Stradivarius known as "Robin"  he was by Two Fiddlers hence the name

Trampas Virginian after ancient TV programme - he was a spotty (very cowboy horse!)


----------



## vicky86 (20 May 2010)

Current horses -
Hillzone Zakatak - Zak
Modigliani - Digli
Nalyetto - Neo
Country Copywrite - Harley

Past horses -
Master Bailey - Bailey
Shandy - Llivior Chutney (i think thats how you spell it - crazy welsh name ;-))


----------



## applecart14 (20 May 2010)

Bailey for my boy of 6 years (name by me as he was called Usa (You Sir) when in Belgium) and Biggles, Miki, Billy and my lovely horse Rommy (Romelus) for my previous horses.  

here is a photo of Bailey or Bails as I call him for short.  He is not Irish but Belgian WB although Dutch bred.  http://www.onlinepictureproof.com/jodiecoolingphotography/albums/events/82517/guest/bab47a62c968547/


----------



## StaceyTanglewood (20 May 2010)

ok i have 

Barney - Tanglewood Lad
Sara - Tanglewood Sara
Gadget - Ullabaloo VI 
Sox - Willvellitt Sarason
Phoenix - Willvellitt Phoenix
Athena - Willvellitt Athena
Dotty - Willvellitt Selene
Tilly - Rikkishi


----------



## Kayfamily (20 May 2010)

Cracker


----------



## rowy (20 May 2010)

Wildmoor best heart aka Rowan (he has heart shaped spots on bum) 
Dancer


----------



## loulabelle (20 May 2010)

3 of mine are on my siggy. Prince, Phoenix and Shiloh (or Shi)...have a new addition who registered name is HazelHill Chaz, but i think his stable name is going to be Chancer (because thats definately what he is proving to be!)
We had Prince and Phoenix since they were weanlings, Prince came with his name, Phoenix was Diego but REALLY didnt suit him, shiloh came with her name but just spelt differently (Shylo)


----------



## Equinimity (20 May 2010)

[Content removed]


----------



## Aille_B (20 May 2010)

oo I shall add mine 
Ok so we have 
Jasper - Aille Balinese
Goblin 

My pony was called Gizmo and also had a blue.


----------



## Sheri (20 May 2010)

Charlie (Autumn Oasis)
Sox (Autumn Symphony)
Ffern (Autumn Enigma)

and my future (very distant future arab from stud) will be: Ffox after Sox and Ffern!!


----------



## teddyt (20 May 2010)

gala said:



			Rupert (posh name Magical Kareef)

 Scrumpy. he's called Scrumpy because a certain HHOer on here MADE me go to the hillbilly Exmoor sales with her and I TOLD her I had no money or transport but she FORCED me. So we got there, and we had to go through the cider tent to get to the sales ring, and I was made to drink a pint of cider on the way through..local tradition or something...so I quaffed this disgusting brew and was magically transformed from a penniless transportless onlooker to Somebody There to Buy a Pony. Any old pony would do, yep, three legs, no teeth, gone in the head, didn't care, bring it on. As it turned out it was a terrified 6 month old colt, arm went up, hammer went down, kareef's knees went quite wobbly and lovely friend's jaw hit the ground.

So what else could I call the dear (!!) little scrap? Ah well, it suits him, Scrumpy,....
		
Click to expand...


Great story


----------



## Sayra (20 May 2010)

Camorland Royal Eli Mar (Eli)
TDI (Diesel)
April Shower (April)
Windyridge Branston Small Chunk (Chunky)
Hafdre Wide Whorl (Rafael)
Leonardo


----------



## chestnut12 (20 May 2010)

Magic- show name: miss hocus pocus


----------



## WeLoveShowCobs (20 May 2010)

I have a Palomino called Jaffa< After the oranges! irish show cob called Murphy << Origional i know another show cob called bugsie and a welsh section D called Sadie


----------



## RolyPolyPony (20 May 2010)

Pure arab gelding (liver chestnut in sig) is Annam

Arab x QH gelding (palo in sig) is Apollo


----------



## Katie__Connie (20 May 2010)

I have one called Topsy


----------



## firstponyMinto (20 May 2010)

don't have a horsey at the mo :-(      (I'm looking for one but can't find anything!)  

but I've had.....

MINTO
BEN
BOBBYCOB

& loaned....

ROGER
DOBBA
HADLEIGH


----------



## BennyBoy1992 (20 May 2010)

Homer (also known as Homeboy or Sir Kickalot)
Master M-E-N (also known as Ben, Benny Boy, Ginger Boy and Gay Boy)

They do come to any of those names when called!!!!!!


----------



## SmartieBean09 (20 May 2010)

I have the one and only, gorgeous......JAMIN! x


----------



## loubymay (20 May 2010)

I have two Alfie and Bella  

when i bought alfie though he was called dandy but it didn't suit him and because he was only a foal thought we'd change it while he was young


----------



## lou05 (20 May 2010)

I have jack, tully and black jack


----------



## jessicabeau1 (20 May 2010)

I have 2, 'Come on Ted' (Teddy) and a small section A who I have yet to name....


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (20 May 2010)

ready for this one...... POPCORN... not my choice i may add!!

and kerry and fee.


----------



## Ashleigh_ (20 May 2010)

Ronnie!  When we got him his name was "Ronald" but i decided to shorten it to Ronnie. It ended up to really suit him and if anyone asks why i named him that i pretend it was after the horse Lord Cardigan rose when leading the charge of the light brigade 

We also have Carrig, Ace, Mariner, Floyd, May, Maggie, Billy, Gypsy, and Oscar as his field mates


----------



## RoscoeBlue (20 May 2010)

I have 3....

Roscoe - Roscoe Blue (blue and white)

Simon - Simple Simon (speaks for itself!)

Harvey - Black Tie Affair


x


----------



## Tinseltoes (20 May 2010)

Ponies Ive had  are Cindy,Flicka,Major (RIP ) 
                    Kashka and Shuffles

Horses: Sirrocco (RIP) 

Currently own Flash and Ffion.


----------



## JustaFlash (20 May 2010)

Hey
I have one- Flash (didn't chose name, but kinda stuck) - AKA Flashy Pants!!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (20 May 2010)

My mare is called Seren, it means star in welsh (not that she has a star!) but it suits her down to the ground


----------



## Alimac19 (20 May 2010)

Wladimir!!!!!(Sometimes known as Wlad the Bad)


----------



## Angelbones (20 May 2010)

William, Rupert, Charlie, Brannach, Tatty and Polo (I hate the name Polo - and hes a TB but was called Polo cos some stupid idiot was told to got the field and bring in the cob and hog him so they brought in the TB and hogged him, leaving him looking like a polo pony and hence the name - I ask you?!)


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (20 May 2010)

Pones I've ridden have been Bonnie, Albert, Howie, Dawi, and Gwen. Old share pony was called Mandy


----------



## gabbypinkjessica (20 May 2010)

My mare is Jess, and her show name is Wor Jess as she is a big stonking Geordie cob.  My section D filly (RIP little one) was Berry, show name Brynmelys Strawberry, which I loved!


----------



## cellie (20 May 2010)

Little miss tatty bag lol we call her tatty or tats.Didnt realise her name on passport was Milly  but tats has stuck  so has the bag  when she is in bad mood


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 May 2010)

Marcus (17hh IDxTB built like an outside toilet, Marcus a bit poncey name but he does have a girly neigh....)
and Liesel (14.2 Austrian bred Haflinger girlie), really suits her name, shes very Sound of Music and cowbells!
should add Liesel also known as Miss Stinky Knickers due to being a poo and wee machine, and also as the Orange or Lemon Tart, depending on her coat colour at the time of year...


----------



## Boater (20 May 2010)

I've got Bloss and Pru, posh names are Oakgate Blackthorn Blossom and Kilmannan Prudence


----------



## JadeyyAndLadyy (20 May 2010)

NeverSayNever said:



			i would love to hear your horse's names everyone

mine is called blue - um, surprise surprise, not that original.
		
Click to expand...

I Love The Name Blue  I Used To Have A ID Mare Called Blue (Still River Blue) what breed is yours?? i have a TB called Lady


----------



## velocette (20 May 2010)

Lola (Halymyres Lollipop)


----------



## Jonnyjumper (20 May 2010)

Wibiola H
Those crazy dutch!

Or Sally at home.


----------



## Jake10 (23 May 2010)

Horses I've had on loan

Sporty
Fortune
Polly
Missy
Chester
Pepsi

Some of the horses on yard

Biggy (Big ears)
Daffy (Daffodil - palomino and white cob gelding)
Summer
Marj
Harper
Jaffa
Diamond (palomino gelding)
Barbie (palomino mare)
Bob
Zulu
Barley Mow
Phebe
Jimmy


----------



## otter2 (23 May 2010)

Halga Kinska aka Beau!


----------



## SpottyTB (15 August 2010)

i've got 3

stable names - Bella, Gem, Sixpence

show names - Una Bella, Polka Rowes, Half a perryditch sixpence, 

had others in the past - Domino (a spot on domino) Saffy (sophia's Pride) Rowan (regall beauty)


----------



## Kellys Heroes (15 August 2010)

Kelly 

so together, we are Keely and Kelly...and yes, people do OFTEN get confused!!! 
K x

ETA there are also more erm, slightly censored names when she's being an absolute nightmare to handle!!!


----------



## horsecrazy25 (15 August 2010)

Got 5 
Perry
Jake
Pippins
TJ - Triggles Joseph as he was born at Triggles stud farm don't know about Joseph maybe his farther? I think its cute 
Tonto 

xx


----------



## Toast (15 August 2010)

Ive got:
Harvey, Bonnie, Winnie & Otti 

Their show names are:
Haverlands Raphael, Epona Tigerlilly, Sienna Hills & Stockwell Ottawa   
x


----------



## stressedmum (15 August 2010)

I have Colman, Stewie and lunar, they have registered names on their passports which are posher lol Colman is Colman bay, stew is luckylane woodlark and Lunar is powdermill brambling. x


----------



## howengold (15 August 2010)

mine are 

Star (posh  reg name Howen Golden Showers)
Mon-ami
Kosha
Willow 
and Sovereign (Sovereign Pretty Lady)

My sister two are Tia Maria and Serendipity or Seren


----------



## SillySausage (15 August 2010)

Stormhill Jacob - Jacob

War Lady - Lady


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (15 August 2010)

Jody, Whisper, Hero & Zarak.


----------



## glenruby (15 August 2010)

Sprout (as in brussel sprout) - show name Glor na Mara


----------



## Oldenburg (15 August 2010)

My boys are called Thomas, Larry and Piper!!


----------



## comet&joe (16 August 2010)

stable names:
comet,Blondie,Billy,Milly,Toby,Ella

Show names:
midnight comet, Springbrook Blondie, Springbrook Billy, Springbrook Toby, Mayfield Milly, And not sure about ella
btw i ride comet in my lesson and the rest are my friends!


----------



## Rose Folly (16 August 2010)

The horses in my life: Silver, Magpie, Fusiler, Dragoon, Empire Preference, Jack, Charlie, Gambol, Prince of Peace, Fleetwood Magic, Meggie and - of course - Rose Folly


----------



## zippo (16 August 2010)

Lucy,Clancy,Pin[Safely Kept xCipher],Macaroni,Pixie{both shetlands],Steelo and lots of t'breds with boring racing names.


----------



## wilsha (16 August 2010)

I only have one and he's called jack


----------



## ischa (16 August 2010)

my 2 is ACE (stable name is leo )
my colt is edo (not named by me but would change it given half the chance ) we call him ed 
and my filly are you ready for this one is.......... dirke van stal de berkmeer  but we call her polly


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (16 August 2010)

Lara but never gets called this unless she is in trouble the rest of the time she is loopy, lara lou, loopy lou, lou-lars, lil, loopy lil.

You eould think she was a nutter by us calling her loopy all the time but she isn't it just suits her.


----------



## Ari's cherry blossom (16 August 2010)

my horses names are Flach (pronounced as Flash) and Blossom 

xxx


----------



## MosMum (16 August 2010)

Mojo, Passport says More Passion.


----------



## abbieandfiona (16 August 2010)

Kincardine Fiona - stable name fiona
Ella of Miltonglen - stable name ella
Princess


----------



## BeckyX (16 August 2010)

NeverSayNever said:



			i would love to hear your horse's names everyone

mine is called blue - um, surprise surprise, not that original.

i like the names Apollo, Aero and Solitaire

Click to expand...

same...

Little Girl Blue  obviously we just call here blue!


----------



## irishdraft (16 August 2010)

Pearl, Luke and Noodle  all ID,s

show names Cool Hand Luke
Noodle   Revelation
Pearl   is Pearl


----------



## cindars (16 August 2010)

Only one - Spasiba
Stable name - Sami


----------



## Laska (16 August 2010)

"Fudge" (Cob colt) & 
"Raven Girl" (3/4 TB, 1/4 Cob) 
own half of a TB mare as well and her name is Annia (in her passport) but my ex calles her "Precious"


----------



## Simsar (16 August 2010)

*Stable name - Proper name - Type*
Spyder - Cressingham National Silver - ID stallion
Peter - Sparticus - Show Hunter
Lugs - Ptarmigan Bay - ID colt
Ginge - Arbrook Beauty - AID mare
Starbars - Starwort - TB mare
Suzi - She's My Valentine - TB mare
Freda - Not A Freak - ISH mare
Booker - Book of Kells - RID mare
Middle - Star Of Love - TB mare
Precious - Celtic Starfleet (on loan to us) - ISH mare
Bumble - Guilleta (comp name Mrs Brisby) - Holstein mare
Spoon - Miss Disko - TB filly

and thats after selling a few this year!!!


----------



## Red_Diesel (16 August 2010)

My horse is Red Diesel (affectionately known as Diesel around the yard) and used to be called Bowling Alone during his racing days...

My sister's horse is called Ruby

We didn't name either of the horses ourselves, but the names so suit the horses, its great


----------



## Dizzydancer (16 August 2010)

mine are delboy, saxon, doubles, adam


----------



## Rooji (16 August 2010)

Frankie - show name Aragorn's Dream and my new little girlie Ellie May


----------



## landyandy (16 August 2010)

tara (mare)
celt (gelding)


----------



## lucy974 (16 August 2010)

Rupert


----------



## moodymare123 (16 August 2010)

Archie & Dolly


----------



## baymareb (16 August 2010)

Bella - Jockey Club name Inci's Girl

Sparky - show name Sparks Will Fly


----------



## marinitagsd (16 August 2010)

Pheobe and Emma
x


----------



## JessandCharlie (16 August 2010)

Molly, worm, lenny and tinkerbell (or stinkbell or tinkersmell, which is unfortunate and doesnt suit her at all but jsut rolls off the tongue )


----------



## RolyPolyPony (16 August 2010)

Sauce!  Full name Xray Sauce (sounds like ex race horse! cos she's ... an ex race horse!!) haha


----------



## hannahhannah (16 August 2010)

Mojo
Ladybird
Bonny
Fred - but they're all girls........!


----------



## shark1 (16 August 2010)

my nutters stable name is fubar

(short for f ed up beyond all recognition!) very apt, my boyfriend named her it after one particularly trying day

the others are more boring, one is still nameless, one is Shark (she bites) and other is Pooch (she is more friendly than a dog)


----------



## Lilyhead (16 August 2010)

Billy (posh name Rough Justice VII - he has no friends!) and my little old man, Gizmo (posh name The Darwins Keeper - he looks just like the Grelim!!)


----------



## Tonty Tont (16 August 2010)

Tont is my pony, and the ones I look after are Little Pidge, Malcom, Dotty, Will, Henry Spots, Squiggy and Gregory


----------



## Dowjones (16 August 2010)

We have DJ, Lance, Whisper, Billy, Faith, Hope, Charity, Jasmine, Bobby, Scout, Nikkita


----------



## ladylisa (16 August 2010)

I have a Billy, Joey, Matice and Zig Zag


----------



## pipsqueek (16 August 2010)

Fable (who my b.f nicknamed 'fabulous')
her sister Fiasco (he calls her 'fantastic')

their dam was Folly..   

i had to name her foals with an 'F'!


----------



## dressedkez (16 August 2010)

Harbridge (Harry) Miltown Squire (Squire) Railway Ranger (Ray) Jimminy Cricket - pony, (Jimmy and lots of unrepeatable stuff) Scrumpy Joe (Scrumpy) Bay Mare (not got a name, supposed to be in foal - due in 3-4 weeks so potentially 2 to name, she is V sweet, Daisy Mae sort of rolls of the tongue), Grey colt who is now a gelding (ditto, - now that would be a good name), Boris, Francis, Big Head (conservation ponies) and two others who I don't know the names of - but one is Fat Exmoor, and the other is Exmoor with no forelock......I sold a  one, few months ago an undersized TB called Qwertyuiop- wow that was an excellent name! I looked him up at the sales when he was first sold as a yearling, he was consigned with a horse called, Noname......that particular Stud was having a bad day!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (16 August 2010)

I have Pirate ( Edenvalley Pirate)

     Boe    (Bodiddly)


----------



## mulledwhine (17 August 2010)

Dexter, and if everything goes to plan, lilly


----------



## pip6 (17 August 2010)

Clutha (gaelic name for river Clyde), only one not names by us

her daughter Arian Dawn (Welsh - silver horse, she's chestnut but comes from a long line with 'silver' prefix)

Kcee Faerie Lites by Tinsley Faerie Legend out of Millawatt so wanted something with the 'faerie' & electrical

Kc Double Dazzle, out of Millawatt again (with all those double letters) by Catherston Dazzler, spitting imadge of him except for 2 white sock on back, hence she is the double of dazzler


----------



## pip6 (17 August 2010)

I remember a racehorse called Qwertyuiop. It is the letters on the top line of a keyboard/typewriter, remember them commenting on it at the time.


----------



## Rosehip (17 August 2010)

My 2 are Melody (Melly/mels/grump!) and Seren (Seri)
Neither have official show names, but I only do local stuff, so Mels is Sweet Music and Seri is Serendipity.... Seri is in foal due May '11, so will be able to do 'posh' names with the bump!!


----------



## courage_uk (17 August 2010)

mine is called Macaulay - show name - Home Alone,   also look after a lucky, Solo


----------



## Pipkin (18 August 2010)

Ayla - Lucks Lady, She was called Lady but every Lady I have know has been a psycho...should have kept it cos she definately aint normal 

Roxy - Nant Y LLoyw Serenade


----------



## lavery834 (18 August 2010)

i have had a few over the years,  vicky,tammie,tonto,paula,sandy,dancer,billy,candy,silver,rascal,foxy,timmy,diva ,[holly who i still have]cochise,and my new horse who the dealer passported as dolly  now named tinka.
my sisters horses at the moment are,  delboy,dazzle,dejango,doodles,joe,poppy,bronte,cria,shadow and domino


----------



## Bug2007 (18 August 2010)

Cynafon Prince - Prince
Lady Lion - Bug
Moorbridge Sundance - Picking him up tonight is called Sunny but being changed to Solar.
Homeshill Kestrel - Kes.


----------



## tinkandlily (18 August 2010)

I have two.
Tinkerbell - not my choice
Lilly- also not my choice, but i like


----------



## smossy (18 August 2010)

weetabix   ---show name milk and no sugar
domino                           double six
Ffransi           not got one yet!


----------



## mycobs=myworld (18 August 2010)

sally-didnt name
jack-didnt name
rudy- after the dutch international rude van-nistaroy


----------



## jodie :) (18 August 2010)

chester- show name sigston chester
but i call him chesney hawks


----------



## EquineInfo (23 August 2010)

mines Mackenzie


----------



## padderpaws (23 August 2010)

My horse is called Oscuro.  Spanish meaning dark.


----------



## Sanolly (23 August 2010)

Olly is Oliver Twist - he has a real "please sir may I have some more" character [insert loving emoti!]
Sandy is Throwing a Paddy! - well she's a welsh chestnut mare! Also I wanted to include her old owners name in there (RIP Paddy x) as he was such a lovely old boy, an 81 year old ex jockey.


----------



## EgerdenFarmStud (23 August 2010)

My pets...

* Mc Kenzie - One Easy Tiger - My spoiled little man ( was my jumping horse before car accident, now just plays in the menage and goes hacking every once in a while.
* Kaylanta - Renkums Kaylanta - Ex SJ'er, then broodmare, now retired after breeding me 4 beautiful babies ( and a number of HHO'ers too! )
* Jazz - Jazzed up - Retired Grade A mare LEGEND!!
* Gracie - Renkums Graceful, homebred 4 yo
* Roxy - Clearviews Centre Stage - Homebred 2 yo
* Marley - Clearviews Finale - Kays last baby, 3 months old
* Willow - Oslo Girl Z - Jumping mare now broodmare, in foal to our stallion Cassio II
* Boxer - Mums coblet
* Ben - Mums other Coblet
* Callum - Clearviews Standing Ovation - Sec A naughty pony


Some of the studs...
* Cassio
* Forest Gump - EFS Top Contender
* Darcy - EFS Lady Darcy
* Lilo - EFS Little Lilo
* Jacko - EFS Thriller
* Bambi
* Getti - The Extremist
* Darco - Ufo Van Erpekom
* Spot - The Hoax
* Lucy
* Lucky
* Quash
* Chess
* Lacey..............

Could spend all night - We have about 70!! haha

xx


----------



## Stormy123456 (24 August 2010)

Bunny - Antoinette Peter Rabbit
Abbot - Silverton Abbot
Storm - Stormy Seas 
Breeze
Mooney
Ballet - Tough Deal
Sabannah (Spanner) - Sure To Be Lucky
Lucy - Lucy Mae

The 3 liveries:
Lottie - Hotrod (!)
Indi - Primitive Indiana D
Tango - Debevans Tango


----------



## kiteman0 (24 August 2010)

Bijou, which means small/ petite! Which he certainly isn't. 
Freddie, i think its a nice name for a horse.


----------



## davisn (24 August 2010)

My mare is called Storm - registered Julie (but I had to change it as I couldn't call her that!)

The gelding is Quintus - registered Copper Coin (due to his copper coloured mane, tail & spots).


----------



## Scranny_Ann (24 August 2010)

Lorna!!!  and NO i didn't name her!!!!! 

and of course Annie who is in my sig (RIP)


----------



## noggin667 (24 August 2010)

Jago


----------



## Sleepeeze_dad (24 August 2010)

Ex-racer called Sleepy. Love the irony. Real Name Sleeping Dragon. Then there's the wife's horse Queenshead Daniel. Just Dan 

Got to watch "how to train your dragon". I don't think it's about horses...


----------



## Beccahh (24 August 2010)

Mowcastle Math - Or Math (yes like the subject) never found a horse with the same name yet
Jumping Jack Flash - Jackson was on his passport but that was kinda fake so could be his name but he does ansewr to it =]


----------



## coen (24 August 2010)

coen - he is holstein so his name needed to begin with C and he is German so I wanted a German name, it also means bold and he certainly is that. I like it it is unusual.


----------



## S14Tobin (24 August 2010)

Pedito - means little f*rt in Spanish. Very appropriate, apart from he's not little. 

RIP my mare Keltie Misy - Kelts (or Helter-Kelter!) for short - previous owner changed her name from Candy - can't say I blame her!


----------



## catdragon (24 August 2010)

My girl is Bonnie - often referrred to as "Bonnie Fat Pants" as if she wore pants they'd be huge of the Briggitte Jones variety !


----------



## TS_ (24 August 2010)

I have:
Suni - Tequila Sunrise
Santa

In the past I've had:
Solitaire
Trigger
Charlie
and an arab I can't remember the name of (only had her 3 weeks)


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 August 2010)

I have 2 

Flora ffion Rose (section A)

Flash


----------



## Nathan-And-Hayke (24 August 2010)

Doeke - 2 month friesian
Timo - 14 month friesian
Nathan - 6 year friesian
Hayke - 5 year friesian
Sophia - 16 year friesian boodmare
Elena - 16 year friesian boodmare


----------



## m.l.c coloured (24 August 2010)

hi,iv had sonny (suprise he was palomino lol), rusty my shetland (or rusto van crumb as he was also known), polo-arlwydd victor, boy-barnell rockstar, milly-carrwood bittersweet, jives-hardwick view jives, flyer-aberconwy starlight express, monty-lord montagu(ex racer), sophie-sophies diamond, coco and joachim


----------



## JenHunt (24 August 2010)

We have Ron (Bilsdale Ronnie) and Tom (Thomas V) - really original! 

ETA - previously we've had
George - TBxCB
Guinness - dales pony
China Tea (aka teabag) - sec A
Buzz - Sec C
Bobby (aka blob in the summer ) - sec D
Rumpus - highland x
Worthington (aka worthy) - highlandx dales x tb
and... wait for it.... *takes a deep breath* Copper Mill Hubba Hubba Yumyum (aka Hubdub) a welsh c x arab orange mare.


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 August 2010)

Iused to have Cindy,Kashka,Shuffles,Flicka,Major and Sirrocco.

Currently have 

Ffion Flora Rose (my section A0
Flash (cobby)


----------



## GeorgieLee (25 August 2010)

Elmo, welsh D yearling, showname Pentrefelin Galaxy


----------



## Equestrian92 (25 August 2010)

"Buddy" also known as "Mr Budster" registered name: "Dun Da Radarc" Named after the town in Ireland he was born!!!
"Saffi" registered name: "Secrets of the sapphire"
"Willy" registered name: "Fairy Goodwill"

Lovely babies  x


----------



## JaneyP (25 August 2010)

Axel Foaley but we call him foaley even though he is now a yearling !! I think he will be 20 and still called foaley!

Bugle and Digger x


----------



## Kate. (1 September 2010)

My horses past and present..
Jak - Sergeant Slipper
Margo - La Mago
Cheyanne - Nocona Tanakah
Dillan - Rhonethorpe Billy's Boy
Maguire - The Golden Compass
Betty - Jewel in the Crown
Albie - Thickley Phoenix


----------



## Kate. (1 September 2010)

My horses past and present..
Jak - Sergeant Slipper
Margo - La Mago
Cheyanne - Nocona Tanakah
Dillan - Rhonethorpe Billy's Boy
Maguire - The Golden Compass
Betty - Jewel in the Crown
Albie - Thickley Phoenix


----------



## B.O.B. (1 September 2010)

Billy (Mr Briggs)


----------



## B_2_B (1 September 2010)

As a rescue centre we rarely name our own.
At the moment we have

Blacky
Two called Connie
Kim
Sililia (the mule)
Tommy and Rambler the shetlands
Beau
Coco

Some of the ones we've had in the past
Desi
Jasper
Breezer (her mum was Bacardi)
Madison
Dinky


----------



## Lady La La (1 September 2010)

Lady La La, Otherwise known as Starla, and Grimporwood Brodie, otherwise known as Brodie!


----------



## onebigjump (1 September 2010)

Standsure Shane
Precious 
Pacha
Touch


----------



## comet&joe (1 September 2010)

blondie
billy
toby
milly
chu chu
sascha
holly
ella
milly molly
mia
tip toe. RIP
George!

well these are all my friends and she has more :O cant remember the names tho!

i might be getting Blondie


----------



## Suzie86 (1 September 2010)

I own 2 ponies called bailey - obviously i didnt name them!!


----------



## gadetra (1 September 2010)

Sally, Jessie, Polly, Snappy, Luna, Dinny, Katie, Foxy and Bobby.


----------

